# Crissic has been acquired by Quadranet



## MannDude

As per: https://vpsboard.com/topic/7593-what-happened-to-the-crissic-website/#comment-98807



> Hello,  Crissic has been acquired by QuadraNet.
> 
> QuadraNet has decided to keep inventory "out of stock" and will no longer be accepting new customers or additional orders via the Crissic brand. We ask that current customers who are interested in purchasing additional services check out https://www.quadranet.com/cloud/ and https://www.quadranet.com/
> 
> Alternatively, if customers are interested in consolidating multiple VPS into one dedicated server, QuadraNet can certainly assist with providing a competitive quote! Please e-mail [email protected]
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> Dustin Cisneros


----------



## DomainBop

Quote said:


> QuadraNet has decided to keep inventory "out of stock" and will no longer be accepting new customers or additional orders via the Crissic brand.


translation:  our only reason for making this purchase was those 39,936 IP addresses!


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin

Thanks MannDude for the repost! QuadraNet is excited for what the future holds and we look forward to working with the Crissic customers.

If any other hosting providers are looking to get out of the industry, please email me [email protected]

Thank You!

Dustin Cisneros


----------



## MikeSpears

Congrats guys! Crissic's customers are in great hands! QuadraNet is a fantastic company.


----------



## clarity

I wonder how long I will be able to keep my yearly special with them. I'll start downloading all my files again shortly.


----------



## MannDude

Just curious if customers have been notified yet of an ownership change, or if they will only find out in the odd chance they all read vpsBoard and LET or notice their PayPal funds being sent to what I would imagine be a new address?


----------



## Hxxx

I'm not the usual drmike but it sound like there was some debt with QuadraNet? Anyone?


----------



## clarity

MannDude said:


> Just curious if customers have been notified yet of an ownership change, or if they will only find out in the odd chance they all read vpsBoard and LET or notice their PayPal funds being sent to what I would imagine be a new address?



As a customer, I have not been told a thing about this change. If it were not for this post, I would have never known about it. It is off to a great start so far.


----------



## Amitz

Ah, come on! It's all about the Crissic IPv4 space and not about the customers.


----------



## ModyDev

QuadraNET can not just announce/buy new ips instead of buying another company just for IPv4 space ?


----------



## Amitz

ModyDev said:


> QuadraNET can not just announce/buy new ips instead of buying another company just for IPv4 space ?





Ever heard of IPv4 depletion?


----------



## Mayers

I've had a feeling they would be acquired. Well congrats to Skylar on the sale, you can sit back a relax for a while .


----------



## DomainBop

MikeSpears said:


> Congrats guys! Crissic's customers are in great hands! QuadraNet is a fantastic company.



The fact that their CEO is so negligent about security updates on his personal blog and is running a very outdated WordPress 3.61 (which has a bunch of very critical security vulnerabilities)  scares me http://ilanmishan.com/readme.html  and is enough reason for me not to use them.

RyanD ([email protected]) posted this on LET:



Quote said:


> Should be seeing the rest of the IP-Play only money pit providers finding some form of an exit here quickly. All of these guys are on purely unsustainable business models and their only play is to sell the IP(s).


...adding my two cents to that thought, the ones with unsustainable plans who weren't able to acquire any IP space (BoltVM comes to mind) are probably f***ed.  GVH proved that a bunch of low end customers with unsustainable plans don't have very much value for potential acquirers.


----------



## drmike

DomainBop said:


> The fact that their CEO is so negligent about security updates on his personal blog and is running a very outdated WordPress 3.61 (which has a bunch of very critical security vulnerabilities)  scares me http://ilanmishan.com/readme.html  and is enough reason for me not to use them.


His blog?  Where he ranted about spammers and being implicated around trash behavior online?   Imagine that.

It's like none of these guys are technologists.  They are coin collectors, get money yoyos.

We can't hold them to standards or expectations and afterall, it's his personal thing.  Miracle it hasn't been defaced and hacked to pieces.  Would be doing him a favor in light of the content.  

Seriously, he should delegate such to his staff.


----------



## Licensecart

Amitz said:


> Ah, come on! It's all about the Crissic IPv4 space and not about the customers.



As much as I like Quadranet, I have to agree, if they bought them out and won't be offering the services it seems they just wanted more customers / IPs / servers… A company who bought it for the long run would have re-stocked and started business as normal.


----------



## ModyDev

> Ever heard of IPv4 depletion?



Yea , right what i meant is why not buy IPv4 spaces from individuals/companies selling it will be cheaper than buying the whole company.

Anyway congrats for both.


----------



## Francisco

ModyDev said:


> Ever heard of IPv4 depletion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea , right what i meant is why not buy IPv4 spaces from individuals/companies selling it will be cheaper than buying the whole company.
> 
> Anyway congrats for both.
Click to expand...

Because there's probably a good chance that the brand sold for a lot less than wholesale market IP pricing. There's lots of brands out there that barely get by that are sitting on some space. If their sales/signups take a turn for the worst they'll be looking to sell, and I doubt they're going to find someone paying value of customers + $10 per IP. 

I figure Crissic sold for $5/IP or so.

Francisco


----------



## AuroraZero

Moved my stuff out when I heard about this earlier. Had been with the company since I had switched to them when I left FRH just before they sold out. Requested immediate cancellation and deletion of my details. Have not heard anything back yet.


----------



## DomainBop

AuroraZero said:


> . Requested immediate cancellation *and deletion of my details. *



The immediate complete deletion of your details isn't going to happen. 

Recommended record retention for U.S. businesses:

Invoices to customers,  sales records, expired contracts, charge slips (including 3rd party payment processor sales records) : 7 years

Correspondence with customers 1-2 years 

http://www.wssrcpa.com/RecordRetention.htm

A real business wouldn't be using WHMCS as their sole/primary accounting record keeping tool so they should be able to remove your details from WHMCS but they'll still need to retain necessary records with your details offline. (U_nfortunately I think we all know there are many smaller hosts who rely on WHMCS for 100% of their record keeping / accounting needs and those are usually the ones who say they can't remove you from WHMCS)_


----------



## AuroraZero

You understood what I meant and they had better as well. I don't want their spam emails with offers and shit. I am not interested in their services. They can retain them for the reasons they need to, but other then that remove them from the database of active customers, and put me in the filed records.


----------



## zed

someone eli5 why people are freaking out, i'm thoroughly confused.


----------



## telephone

zed said:


> someone eli5 why people are freaking out, i'm thoroughly confused.



*CHANGE!*


----------



## lbft

zed said:


> someone eli5 why people are freaking out, i'm thoroughly confused.



Crissic offered ridiculous pricing. Now that Quadra bought it it's clear that pricing will be stopped at some point in the future, since the customers are worth less than the IPs they're using.


----------



## souen

> someone eli5 why people are freaking out, i'm thoroughly confused.



Mostly speculation at this point from lack of details, right now it doesn't look like welcome news for Crissic customers.


Customers not informed about acquisition, some only found out because website redirected to billing, came to forum to ask what happened. Crissic former owner mentioned email will be coming though.
No new customers being accepted under Crissic brand (possible sign that the brand is being dissolved, its founder confirms he now has a position at QN and no plans to return as hosting provider)
Existing Crissic customers offered the option of consolidating multiple VPS into a dedi with "competitive quote" (might be seen as possible move to migrate customers to their cloud or dedi line and free up some IPs)
Uncertainty as to how long Crissic plans or active services would last (assurance from Crissic former owner they will honour existing plans "at this time")
Hours later 1-2 members reported network problems with their VPS at one of the locations (possibly coincidence but people might assume it's related/migration already happening)


----------



## Coastercraze

Congrats Skylar on the sale and the new job!


----------



## XiNiX

Crissic has been a great provider , actually one of the few, to have "stable" performance at low prices.

QN would deliver quality, But i doubt if they will keep the same pricing structure in future.


----------



## clarity

The only good thing for me is that 512MB special that I have with them is not due again until 7/4/2016. I am paying $15/year for 512MB of ram, 100GB of disk, and 2TB of bandwidth.

There is not way that QuadraNet will honor this past the next renewal. It forces me to find another provider, and I guess that is alright. The thing that irks me is that no customer has been told about it. I don't think that finding out on a forum is the correct way for one of your customers to be notified of a pretty big change.


----------



## zed

> someone eli5 why people are freaking out, i'm thoroughly confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly speculation at this point from lack of details, right now it doesn't look like welcome news for Crissic customers.
> 
> 
> Customers not informed about acquisition, some only found out because website redirected to billing, came to forum to ask what happened. Crissic former owner mentioned email will be coming though.
> No new customers being accepted under Crissic brand (possible sign that the brand is being dissolved, its founder confirms he now has a position at QN and no plans to return as hosting provider)
> Existing Crissic customers offered the option of consolidating multiple VPS into a dedi with "competitive quote" (might be seen as possible move to migrate customers to their cloud or dedi line and free up some IPs)
> Uncertainty as to how long Crissic plans or active services would last (assurance from Crissic former owner they will honour existing plans "at this time")
> Hours later 1-2 members reported network problems with their VPS at one of the locations (possibly coincidence but people might assume it's related/migration already happening)
Click to expand...

Ah thanks friend.

All potential causes for concern I guess, but "I'm cancelling!" seems a bit hasty.

I'll hang onto my Crissic virtuals for now, do a bit of wait-and-see.


----------



## AuroraZero

> The only good thing for me is that 512MB special that I have with them is not due again until 7/4/2016. I am paying $15/year for 512MB of ram, 100GB of disk, and 2TB of bandwidth.
> 
> There is not way that QuadraNet will honor this past the next renewal. It forces me to find another provider, and I guess that is alright. The thing that irks me is that no customer has been told about it. *I don't think that finding out on a forum is the correct way for one of your customers to be notified of a pretty big change.*



That is what made me angry in the first place. At least have the balls to come to the customer and let us know what is happening. I understand if you want out, I also understand if you have over extended yourself, but at least say so and do it the right way.


----------



## souen

I think the news would've gone down better if it was announce first then move (website, client portal, etc.) It gives people some time to decide if they need to take action, less people worrying if/when there will be downtime for the migration.

OT, had something similar happening with another brand last month, i.e. I only found out in the process of replying a support ticket and noticed some pages on the website had a different company name on them. Not angry, but it was slightly annoying with the ticket put on hold indefinitely in the meantime.

Good luck and well-wishes to both parties. Still hoping it'll work out for customers despite the shaky start.


----------



## danielm

I have one of the $15/year specials that for the most part doesn't get used. Haven't been sent any notice regarding this changeover. I'm doubtful that QN will allow customers on the $15/yr specials to renew.


----------



## OSTKCabal

And why would Quadranet honor that pricing anyway? $15/year isn't sustainable, and no offense intended, but you shouldn't expect the best service - customer service, notifications, server performance, or otherwise - on the planet when you're paying the equivalent of $1.25 per month for 512MB RAM, 100GB HDD, and 2TB of BW.


----------



## Tyler

OSTKCabal said:


> And why would Quadranet honor that pricing anyway? $15/year isn't sustainable, and no offense intended, but you shouldn't expect the best service - customer service, notifications, server performance, or otherwise - on the planet when you're paying the equivalent of $1.25 per month for 512MB RAM, 100GB HDD, and 2TB of BW.



It's doable, but those services are most likely (highly) oversold in the RAM and HDD arenas.


----------



## MikeA

> And why would Quadranet honor that pricing anyway? $15/year isn't sustainable, and no offense intended, but you shouldn't expect the best service - customer service, notifications, server performance, or otherwise - on the planet when you're paying the equivalent of $1.25 per month for 512MB RAM, 100GB HDD, and 2TB of BW.



I don't think they "expect" all of the things you listed, people get cheap servers when they don't need 100% reliable service and support. LIke the guy above said, his server didn't get used for the most part, but simply having a cheap server available when you need to do something (occasional private VPN, file transfers, testing applications, etc.) is always nice -- That's why there's lots of dirt cheap OpenVZ providers out there.

Yeah, I doubt Quadranet will honor renewals, but there's plenty of other companies people can go to regardless to get the same price and have fair quality service, it's all about quantity.


----------



## drmike

They aren't going to honor renewals at rates people paid.  If they were happy with the pricing and intending on running Crissic, they'd be selling more of it.

Actions there say where their interests are.  No site + no sales + shedding customers = ?.

They've already said -- they want people to convert to their much pricier Quadranet 'cloud' or to buy dedicated server (in case where people had multiple VPS instances).  Uptake conversion on that is going to be really slim. Lots of customers won't want to deal with Quadranet, or they would have bought from Quadranet in the first place.  That's the problem with acquisitions in the cheap niche, people buy from owners.  Their decisions are often based strongly on personal knowledge and behavior of the owner/manager in public. 

Face it, QN doesn't want mobs of angry customers, masses of chargebacks and people wanting refunds.   Going to happen.  

So why do what they are doing?  Simple, they are doing what nearly every other lowend buyout does, I take your company, I sort things out quickly, I pay you in installments with your own revenue.  The revenue even in decline pays for the deal and essentially a few more months of income and you as buyer got everything for free.  Toss in some assets of value with it (what would those be), and it's idiot proof.  All while shedding the customers even.

*Someone sent me a message about a refund request within Crissic's refund window per the terms when bought and Quadranet is NOT adhering to those terms.  Refusing to refund the person.  Seems like wrong direction.  *


----------



## drmike

... and over on Lowendtalk, someone asked about credit they had on hand with Crissic $70 worth...  Not getting a payout or cashout.  Free to use as credit at Crissic is the story for those folks.


----------



## trewq

I don't really understand why everyone is hurt about not being told. You are a customer of a company, you always have been. If the shareholders change it's really none of your business, you are a customer of a company not a single person. Nothing has changed from your point of view.

It's like complaining that your local grocery store changed shareholders, why would you care? You can still buy your groceries. They are there to make money, not screw you over.


----------



## drmike

trewq said:


> I don't really understand why everyone is hurt about not being told. You are a customer of a company, you always have been. If the shareholders change it's really none of your business, you are a customer of a company not a single person. Nothing has changed from your point of view.
> 
> It's like complaining that your local grocery store changed shareholders, why would you care? You can still buy your groceries. They are there to make money, not screw you over.



Well this isn't the grocery biz.

People buy brands when they buy at grocer.  They expect Charmin toilet paper, not some randomness in a package pretending to be Charmin.   Have Crissic, but Quadranet answering tickets.

Customers at Crissic as far as I know still are in the fog unaware, unless they read these forums.

My problem with any such deal is, go to their site, see anything that says who owns what?  No, it's to the cart / customer area.  It's not transparent whatsoever.  They have staff, they had pre-game planning time, they have resources.  So hard to announce it on Crissic site and so hard to inform the valued customers.... Much work.

Yes A+ on announcing it public sort of (via online forums).  Yes A+ on stopping orders so new customers aren't mislead.

Why should customers know?  Because it's a personal service style business. People buy in niche from humans they identify with.  From brands developed by humans who purport to try, know, etc.

If my massage person was bought out by MEGA MASSAGE INC. and some random fruitbar came to service "the account", I'd say no thanks and GTFO.  I'd call the owner/worker I knew and chew an ear off.

Fact is these are small businesses, and with such is humanity.  I see deals like this and I see humans forgotten about.  Without those customers, Crissic would have been a one box wonder. Without Skylar's effort, personality, etc. there would be no Crissic. Without his tireless workers keeping the place running and doing support, there would be no Crissic. Yeah people bought price in a big way, but did so from a guy and a company they placed personal faith in.

Hosting is a personal thing, about time people realize that and admit it.  Entrusting personal details, data, etc. with your host.  This is something the lowend crowd actually gets mostly (not saying they choose the best folks always).


----------



## trewq

drmike said:


> trewq said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand why everyone is hurt about not being told. You are a customer of a company, you always have been. If the shareholders change it's really none of your business, you are a customer of a company not a single person. Nothing has changed from your point of view.
> 
> It's like complaining that your local grocery store changed shareholders, why would you care? You can still buy your groceries. They are there to make money, not screw you over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this isn't the grocery biz.
> 
> People buy brands when they buy at grocer.  They expect Charmin toilet paper, not some randomness in a package pretending to be Charmin.   Have Crissic, but Quadranet answering tickets.
> 
> Customers at Crissic as far as I know still are in the fog unaware, unless they read these forums.
> 
> My problem with any such deal is, go to their site, see anything that says who owns what?  No, it's to the cart / customer area.  It's not transparent whatsoever.  They have staff, they had pre-game planning time, they have resources.  So hard to announce it on Crissic site and so hard to inform the valued customers.... Much work.
> 
> Yes A+ on announcing it public sort of (via online forums).  Yes A+ on stopping orders so new customers aren't mislead.
> 
> Why should customers know?  Because it's a personal service style business. People buy in niche from humans they identify with.  From brands developed by humans who purport to try, know, etc.
> 
> If my massage person was bought out by MEGA MASSAGE INC. and some random fruitbar came to service "the account", I'd say no thanks and GTFO.  I'd call the owner/worker I knew and chew an ear off.
> 
> Fact is these are small businesses, and with such is humanity.  I see deals like this and I see humans forgotten about.  Without those customers, Crissic would have been a one box wonder. Without Skylar's effort, personality, etc. there would be no Crissic. Without his tireless workers keeping the place running and doing support, there would be no Crissic. Yeah people bought price in a big way, but did so from a guy and a company they placed personal faith in.
> 
> Hosting is a personal thing, about time people realize that and admit it.  Entrusting personal details, data, etc. with your host.  This is something the lowend crowd actually gets mostly (not saying they choose the best folks always).
Click to expand...

Ok, I agree that a lot of people buy because of the owner. I guess that's just something I don't fully understand. When I see an LLC or a Pty Ltd company I couldn't care less who owns it as long as they hold their end of the sales contract.

Different people want different things, I totally get that. If you don't agree with what has happened then buy all means use your rights as a consumer to change provides however people need to stop suggesting that illegal or unethical actions have taken place. Businesses sell all the time.


----------



## KuJoe

As somebody with 2 Crissic VPSs (check out the _awesome_ performance reports here: http://status.jgz.pw/) I haven't heard anything about this sale. Hopefully with QuadraNet at the helm I don't have to do the "overloaded node shuffle" (at least the disk write speeds for my LA VPS with them is in the megabytes again, wish my Jacksonville VPS would by faster than a USB 2.0 drive though.


----------



## AndrewM

KuJoe said:


> As somebody with 2 Crissic VPSs (check out the _awesome_ performance reports here: http://status.jgz.pw/) I haven't heard anything about this sale. Hopefully with QuadraNet at the helm I don't have to do the "overloaded node shuffle" (at least the disk write speeds for my LA VPS with them is in the megabytes again, wish my Jacksonville VPS would by faster than a USB 2.0 drive though.



Hi KuJoe,

I'm sorry to hear that you are having problems with your service at Crissic. With the recent transition to QuadraNet; we are committed to offering a superior service and ensuring quality of the services provided. 

If you could submit a ticket expressing your concerns and performance problems then we will be happy to investigate any issues and correct the problem.

Thanks,

Andrew M.


----------



## KuJoe

AndrewM said:


> KuJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> As somebody with 2 Crissic VPSs (check out the _awesome_ performance reports here: http://status.jgz.pw/) I haven't heard anything about this sale. Hopefully with QuadraNet at the helm I don't have to do the "overloaded node shuffle" (at least the disk write speeds for my LA VPS with them is in the megabytes again, wish my Jacksonville VPS would by faster than a USB 2.0 drive though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi KuJoe,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you are having problems with your service at Crissic. With the recent transition to QuadraNet; we are committed to offering a superior service and ensuring quality of the services provided.
> 
> If you could submit a ticket expressing your concerns and performance problems then we will be happy to investigate any issues and correct the problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andrew M.
Click to expand...

No need, I have plenty of servers/VPSs with QuadraNet and GoRACK and I was planning on cancelling these two next time they are up for renewal.


----------



## Tyler

I heard Quadranet does price matching. Is that so?


----------



## DomainBop

KuJoe said:


> Hopefully with QuadraNet at the helm I don't have to do the "overloaded node shuffle"



If you do need to do it, "Kevin Hillstrand" of Quadranet is a master of having customers do the overloaded node shuffle from his days at CVPS...

When a provider suggests doing the overloaded node shuffle, customers should immediately start looking for a new provider who knows how to manage his servers because any improvement in performance from switching to a new node will only be temporary and within a few weeks or months the new node will be experiencing the same problems.

People really need to start figuring in the value of the time they waste dealing with problems with some of these low end craproviders because when you add in the value of the time wasted and lost productivity, the total cost is usually far greater than if you had just gone with a reliable provider.



Quote said:


> You are a customer of a company, you always have been. If the shareholders change it's really none of your business, you are a customer of a company not a single person. Nothing has changed from your point of view.


yesterday and today: customer is using a brand called "Crissic" but yesterday the brand "Crissic" was owned by company/legal entity "Crissic Solutions LLC" of Missouri, and today the brand "Crissic" is owned by company/legal entity "QuadraNet, Inc" of California.

(pretending that I'm a customer, which I'm not) From my point of view , the brand name is the same but both the company (legal entity) that I have a contract with and the legal venue/jurisdiction where any court cases will be heard have changed so yes it is necessary for me to know the name of the new owner / legal entity that now owns the contract.


----------



## drmike

Quote said:


> KuJoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> As somebody with 2 Crissic VPSs (check out the _awesome_ performance reports here: http://status.jgz.pw/) I haven't heard anything about this sale. Hopefully with QuadraNet at the helm I don't have to do the "overloaded node shuffle" (at least the disk write speeds for my LA VPS with them is in the megabytes again, wish my Jacksonville VPS would by faster than a USB 2.0 drive though.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this.  Again, I love the tool you created.

*LAX:*

IOWRITE 15.3 MB/sIOPS 66WAN 2.03MB/s
*JAX:*

IOWRITE: 5.6 MB/sIOPS 2WAN 5.10MB/s 
Pretty bad when WAN out across the internet  is outperforming local disk.  Clearly abuse going on.   Was this performance always this abysmal?



Quote said:


> People really need to start figuring in the value of the time they waste dealing with problems with some of these low end craproviders because when you add in the value of the time wasted and lost productivity, the total cost is usually far greater than if you had just gone with a reliable provider.


Really really really hard to substantiate who is good provider and who is just having a bad day on any given day as a provider.

Clearly some of us could code a solution to babysit the numbers and over time both aggregate data as well as trend map it.    It's ahh incomplete as no idea of what node one is on and if it is an isolated issue or just power overloading practices in a shop.

I can't honestly say who except for a single handful isn't a _craprovider.  _Being generous, maybe two handfuls.  Meh I raise it to three.  It isn't many. Tens of thousands of providers all said and dozens or less that aren't facepalm and head bang bad.

Problem is come next week crap happens.  So much volatility in hosting businesses and many are solely held together by one or two people on top of things.  When a guy leaves a shop too often things go to garbage.  When a guys aunt gets sick a place goes to crap.  When a guy finally gets laid a place often goes to crap.   None of these are things customers can foresee, forecast or steer clear of.  The answer isn't to go run to big business either, they are just as bad and very similar antics.

Three months from now lots of shops will be in various ways performing differently than today.  It's endless cat and mouse game and hard to be buying good even when paying good attention.

* time wasted and lost productivity*

#1 reason to buy very selectively and be unapologetic when experience stinks.


----------



## HN-Matt

'Crissic'

grats 2 Quadranet!


----------



## clownjugglar

I have 2 of the $15 specials too (one for me, one for my brother under his name). I will be cancelling too, mostly due to performance issues in general. The first VPS I was on was garbage, but they moved me and it's been 'ok' since there... for $15/year it was ok. I mainly used it for SSH tunneling to route around Verizon and/or Hetzner's terrible peering, but it was hit or miss. Also still don't have any e-mail notice about the changes/buyout.

Anyway, I guess it's finally time to pony up a bit more cash and go back to ramnode, or try out securedragon from KuJoe (but bandwidth there seems expensive). Already have a BuyVM so I kind of want to spread out this time and not keep all my eggs in one or two baskets.


----------



## sleddog

> or try out securedragon from KuJoe



Securedragon is superb. I have a 512MB OpenVz running a couple of Wordpress sites. Near-flawless uptime and the loadavg seems forever stuck on 0 0 0


----------



## willie

I've had one of the $15 JAX servers (512mb ram, 100gb disk) for the past year and it's been fine.  I don't know what to make of KuJoe's benchmark.  Probably these servers (like most any, especially with HDD's) have times of congestion.  I do notice if I let the server idle for a few days then the file cache drains, so something like "du -a|wc" takes a little while the first time I do it.  I use the vps mostly for storage and file transfers and small tests when I need a 32 bit server, so I don't know about memory overselling, but for the stuff I run the cpu has been fine, the network has been great, and the price for that much disk space (I'm actually using most of it) can't be beat in small VPS.  I'm regretting not having gotten another one, which I almost did a few months ago.

According to the LET thread, Quadranet won't sell new Crissic services but will allow existing services to be renewed at the same prices, so I'm certainly going to renew this VPS.  I'd expect most of the Crissic IP's are currently assigned to existing customers so it's not clear to me how many Quadranet will actually be able to use, especially if the renewal rate is high.  I guess they know what they're doing, though.


----------



## mitgib

QuadraNet.Dustin said:


> Thanks MannDude for the repost! QuadraNet is excited for what the future holds and we look forward to working with the Crissic customers.
> 
> If any other hosting providers are looking to get out of the industry, please email me [email protected]
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> Dustin Cisneros



Is that you Chris?


----------



## willie

If anyone cares, I just got a bulk email from Ilan Mishan (Quadranet CEO) about the acquisition... says about the same stuff we already know here.  Key graf is:



> Code:
> 
> 
> First and foremost, I'd like to assure you that QuadraNet has no plans to change the excellent pricing and services offered to you by Crissic. That said, at least while the transition is underway, QuadraNet has elected to discontinue sales and marketing for the brand.


----------



## drmike

willie said:


> If anyone cares, I just got a bulk email from Ilan Mishan (Quadranet CEO) about the acquisition... says about the same stuff we already know here.  Key graf is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost, I'd like to assure you that QuadraNet has no plans to change the excellent pricing and services offered to you by Crissic. That said, at least while the transition is underway, QuadraNet has elected to discontinue sales and marketing for the brand.
Click to expand...


The key part is where you got welcomed to the *family* in that email, the Quadranet family.  (yeah it's in there)



Quote said:


> My name is Ilan Mishan – CEO of QuadraNet Inc. I am sending you this e-mail to welcome you to the QuadraNet family. QuadraNet is now operating the Crissic brand with the extensive resources at our disposal.


People are going to hate, but when a company buys stuff and SAYS --- GNOM GNOM IT'S JUST BIDNESS on forums, then comes all friendly in email to customers with the family shit .. ahh yeah... 



Family, yo.  Your family, your wallet, your bag of bullshit. Nothing to do with family or humans.  It's business, so quit fucking pretending.


----------



## dave

I've got 2 Crissic VPSs (Florida & Los Angeles) that I use a lot.  Do you think they'll allow existing customers to renew services at the same prices?  Does anybody have a service expiring soon that they'll be trying to renew?

My next renewal doesn't come until March and the other one I just renewed last month for another year.

Quadranet is a big enough outfit that I think they could continue the service if they wanted to, but not sure what their true intentions are at this point.

Like when the company you're working for gets acquired and they say nothing will change, everything is staying the same.  And then everything changes, of course.


----------



## willie

> I've got 2 Crissic VPSs (Florida & Los Angeles) that I use a lot.  Do you think they'll allow existing customers to renew services at the same prices?  Does anybody have a service expiring soon that they'll be trying to renew?



They have said explicitly that they will renew existing services at the same prices (see above) but it looks like they won't sell any new services at those prices.  I have a Crissic $15/y VPS coming up for renewal next month so we'll see.


----------



## Gary

Mine just went down... Hope this isn't the start of things to come. Performance was never great, but it was stable at least.

Edit: just noticed I have an email regarding maintenance. I assume this is it, but I can't actually read any more than the header because my email runs on that VPS...

Edit 2: They're moving us to Miami. https://my.crissic.net/announcements.php?id=77


----------



## MannDude

Wait, they're migrating your VPS and I assume the other customers to a new location with no notice?


----------



## Gary

Nah, I got the email 4 days ago but didn't even notice. Fairly short notice but it's my bad for not spotting it. At least they told us 4 days before the event, and not 2 days after like with the email about them having been bought by Quadra...


----------



## MannDude

I see. Still short notice but at least it was advanced. The way it sounded originally was that they migrated without notice and then sent the email as explanation of the downtime.

Where was your VPS located originally? Is Miami going to be acceptable for you?


----------



## Gary

It was originally Jacksonville. I probably won't notice any difference to be honest. It hosts email for a few of my domains and a few other things. Nothing particularly latency-sensitive or heavy in terms of bandwidth or cpu.


----------



## MannDude

Servers leaving GoRack.


----------



## drmike

8:23 on that time stamp,   probably not out of there until 9PM.... 5 hours to Miami.....  Puts that at 2AM arrival.

I am bad at math.  1 hour to rack and wire and bring everything up.   I don't see that happening.


----------



## Sam

drmike said:


> 8:23 on that time stamp,   probably not out of there until 9PM.... 5 hours to Miami.....  Puts that at 2AM arrival.
> 
> I am bad at math.  1 hour to rack and wire and bring everything up.   I don't see that happening.



Your math seems to be correct at 6am EDT


----------



## drmike

If they came back up at 6AM, that was even pretty early. They handled the migration pretty darn well if so.

Looks like lots of problems though and unclear if everything resolved yet:
http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/60427/crissic-has-been-acquired-by-quadranet/p7


----------



## willie

My JAX vps is working and reporting 27 days uptime.  Don't know if that means it hasn't been moved yet, or if it means some openvz container snapshot thing.


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John

@MannDude, that's pretty smart of you to look at the GoRack cameras like that. Never would have thought of that!


----------



## drmike

willie said:


> My JAX vps is working and reporting 27 days uptime.  Don't know if that means it hasn't been moved yet, or if it means some openvz container snapshot thing.



That's bogus.  It was down at least 12 hours during the move.  All gear was moved from Jacksonville to Miami on Saturday night into Sunday morning and brought back up in Quadranet's cage in Miami.

They didn't shutdown the nodes, they suspended the containers.   Unsure why in this sort of event they did that.  Ideally someone who is learned about such can say why this was done.


----------



## Hxxx

drmike said:


> willie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My JAX vps is working and reporting 27 days uptime.  Don't know if that means it hasn't been moved yet, or if it means some openvz container snapshot thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's bogus.  It was down at least 12 hours during the move.  All gear was moved from Jacksonville to Miami on Saturday night into Sunday morning and brought back up in Quadranet's cage in Miami.
> 
> They didn't shutdown the nodes, they suspended the containers.   Unsure why in this sort of event they did that.  Ideally someone who is learned about such can say why this was done.
Click to expand...

Suspending the containers will prevent user processes [those that are not configured to start up automatically] from being down. Container environment stay untouched.


----------



## SkylarM

Hxxx said:


> drmike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My JAX vps is working and reporting 27 days uptime.  Don't know if that means it hasn't been moved yet, or if it means some openvz container snapshot thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's bogus.  It was down at least 12 hours during the move.  All gear was moved from Jacksonville to Miami on Saturday night into Sunday morning and brought back up in Quadranet's cage in Miami.
> 
> They didn't shutdown the nodes, they suspended the containers.   Unsure why in this sort of event they did that.  Ideally someone who is learned about such can say why this was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suspending the containers will prevent user processes [those that are not configured to start up automatically] from being down. Container environment stay untouched.
Click to expand...

Crissic had swapped a lot of the nodes to suspension only back when we did manual updates to the vzkernel (prior to adding kernel care) -- makes things easier on the customers and on us to put a container into suspend state rather than a full power down.


----------



## FLDataTeK

Kind of explains why they were still there when I went to GoRack the other day, I was there the day before they moved.


----------



## Gary

Since the move, uptime's been crap.


----------



## DomainBop

Providers who rented IP addresses from Crissic are being given an ultimatum by Quadranet: if you don't colo with us, or rent a dedicated server from us we're going to take back your IP allocations.

Dustin from Quadranet:



Quote said:


> I think we gave you two options; colo with us or rent a dedicated server with us, if you're interested in keeping the IPv4 addresses we've allocated you.
> 
> If you're not willing to do either, we will regretfully have to reclaim the IPv4 addresses as this is not a product Crissic publicly offered. IPv4 leasing is not a product we wish to keep offering under the Crissic brand.


Dustin exhibiting the same outstanding ethics and regard for customers he used to show when he ran SemoWeb and the specs he advertised didn't match the resources allocated (he advertised plans with swap but didn't provide it, and  well, customers who noticed it wasn't allocated had to publicly beg to get what they paid for, and this wasn't a one time event--it went on for months, see http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/258799/#Comment_258799).  Combine him with the other guy at Quadranet who lied to the hosting community for years  by claiming his name was Kevin, add to the mix their questionable advertising tactics with their bogus " price matching" claims (they claim they'll match any price, but then don't honor that promise...usual reason is "that provider's price isn't sustainable"),  and you have a few of the reasons I wouldn't even consider using Quadranet.

Funny thing about Dustin's statements about IP leasing not being _"a product Crissic publicly offered_", Crissic did publicly advertise that they offered IP leasing in their offers...in f*cking bold type.  From a Crissic ad posted on July 28th, just before the acquisition:

"Contact us about your IPv4 address needs. We have IPs available at very affordable rates."

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/59212/los-angeles-ssd-ovz-4-a-month-kvm-4-50-month-more-savings-inside



Code:


I was just compiling a list of IPv4 rental customers, we (QuadraNet) will no longer be servicing these specific customers, and we ask that you migrate away from this IP block before 9/16/2015 (your due date). We can certainly work out a deal where you keep these IPs *only* if you colo with us or use them on QuadraNet dedicated servers, otherwise we're reclaiming these.

Would the above be an option for you? Colo or dedi? I believe you guys are using Psychz - we would be happy to review what they are providing you and see about matching their pricing. I'm confident you will be extremely happy with our high quality network and service.

I sincerely appreciate your time and look forward to hearing back from you.

---
Thank You,

Adam Ng
Crissic Solutions.


----------



## Tyler

@DomainBop This shit is unbelievable. There have also been rumblings about how the IPs were requested from ARIN, and if they were done so legally.  

This is probably the most public-facing complaint currently out there:

https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3gqovv/i_am_john_curran_president_and_ceo_of_the/cu0k5mc
 

However, it's also been discussed that there were potentially some "paperwork misfilings" (if you can call it that) which misrepresented the number of IPs in use and by whom they were used.

I'm seriously starting to believe we need a website/list/webpage somewhere that makes publicly available the amount of utter shit put out by companies like CC, QN, and GVH (giving it company status was perhaps too kind). 

Perhaps a timeline of the shenanigans with links and sources for confirmation, since it seems too many are not keen/savvy enough to read forums.


----------



## joepie91

DomainBop said:


> Providers who rented IP addresses from Crissic are being given an ultimatum by Quadranet: if you don't colo with us, or rent a dedicated server from us we're going to take back your IP allocations.
> 
> Dustin from Quadranet:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we gave you two options; colo with us or rent a dedicated server with us, if you're interested in keeping the IPv4 addresses we've allocated you.
> 
> If you're not willing to do either, we will regretfully have to reclaim the IPv4 addresses as this is not a product Crissic publicly offered. IPv4 leasing is not a product we wish to keep offering under the Crissic brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin exhibiting the same outstanding ethics and regard for customers he used to show when he ran SemoWeb and the specs he advertised didn't match the resources allocated (he advertised plans with swap but didn't provide it, and  well, customers who noticed it wasn't allocated had to publicly beg to get what they paid for, and this wasn't a one time event--it went on for months, see http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/258799/#Comment_258799).  Combine him with the other guy at Quadranet who lied to the hosting community for years  by claiming his name was Kevin, add to the mix their questionable advertising tactics with their bogus " price matching" claims (they claim they'll match any price, but then don't honor that promise...usual reason is "that provider's price isn't sustainable"),  and you have a few of the reasons I wouldn't even consider using Quadranet.
> 
> Funny thing about Dustin's statements about IP leasing not being _"a product Crissic publicly offered_", Crissic did publicly advertise that they offered IP leasing in their offers...in f*cking bold type.  From a Crissic ad posted on July 28th, just before the acquisition:
> 
> "Contact us about your IPv4 address needs. We have IPs available at very affordable rates."
> 
> http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/59212/los-angeles-ssd-ovz-4-a-month-kvm-4-50-month-more-savings-inside
> 
> I was just compiling a list of IPv4 rental customers, we (QuadraNet) will no longer be servicing these specific customers, and we ask that you migrate away from this IP block before 9/16/2015 (your due date). We can certainly work out a deal where you keep these IPs *only* if you colo with us or use them on QuadraNet dedicated servers, otherwise we're reclaiming these.
> 
> Would the above be an option for you? Colo or dedi? I believe you guys are using Psychz - we would be happy to review what they are providing you and see about matching their pricing. I'm confident you will be extremely happy with our high quality network and service.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate your time and look forward to hearing back from you.
> 
> ---
> Thank You,
> 
> Adam Ng
> Crissic Solutions.
Click to expand...


Curious - are they going to break rental contract, or simply not renewing the rent in accordance with contract terms? That could be the difference between it being questionable or it being plain illegal.


----------



## souen

When Patrick from INIZ replied to the person who brought up the issue that he should've gotten a contract, the other didn't clarify or correct him. My guess is in that instance there was no rental contract and was more a good-faith arrangement. If that were the case, would the person still have legal footing without a written deal?


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam

@joepie91

We are working with each and every single IP rental customer to make sure they have sufficient amount of time to find a feasible alternative. As you can see to my reply to this particular customer (snipped below)

we ask that you migrate away from this IP block before 9/16/2015 (your due date). As such that implies that the customer was not on a contract, and we're simply allowing him to utilize the IP block up until his next due date - that is assuming he does not wish to get a server on our network.

Thanks!


----------



## William

1 month is not reasonable for IP leasing - Even the worst sellers have 3 months cancellation notice.


----------



## drmike

joepie91 said:


> DomainBop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious - are they going to break rental contract, or simply not renewing the rent in accordance with contract terms? That could be the difference between it being questionable or it being plain illegal.
Click to expand...

I'll say this about the agreements previously in place.  The IP rentals were month to month.  10 day late pay allowance.  Revocation for non payment or abuse left unchecked.  Future price adjustments with 45 days notice of intent.

That said, QN is inevitably saying that the IPs are property of Quadranet, and as per their IP info change with ARIN as of 8/14/2015 (whole ASN and ranges have been relabeled as Quadranet).  Therefore, striking all contracts as with prior owner and no longer enforceable.   But that is made complicated by some claims that QN acquired only assets and inferred they didn't acquire everything.

Range in place here really should be 45 days *minimum *for customers to migrate.  That's the change high mark in IP agreement and semi relative.  Plus it is just common decency to give people such an amount of time considering their business banks on such IPs.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## OSTKCabal

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> @joepie91
> 
> We are working with each and every single IP rental customer to make sure they have sufficient amount of time to find a feasible alternative. As you can see to my reply to this particular customer (snipped below)
> 
> we ask that you migrate away from this IP block before 9/16/2015 (your due date). As such that implies that the customer was not on a contract, and we're simply allowing him to utilize the IP block up until his next due date - that is assuming he does not wish to get a server on our network.
> 
> Thanks!



Stop. It has become quite obvious to me that Quadranet does not give a single shit about its customers, both current and acquired through this sort of acquisition. The things you have done during this entire process are simply disgusting. "Welcome to the Quadranet family, but we're going to stop selling everything and reclaim as many IPs as possible in as short a time as possible" - tell me, and be honest, does that make sense to you? Anyone with a brain can see you're encouraging Crissic's customers to cancel their services. All in the name of IPs, IPs, IPs.

For a company that claims to excel at providing personal and business solutions, telling your personal and business customers that they lose their IPs unless they colocate or rent directly with you seems fairly scummy and sudden.

The bottom line? People notice when you don't care about them, and here it is terribly obvious that the people aren't anywhere near as important as the IPs you're getting through this sale. I haven't seen a recent acquisition that has been wholly beneficial for people, but it's not an impossibility. Can't some company with the resources at least try?


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin

OSTKCabal said:


> QuadraNet_Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> @joepie91
> 
> We are working with each and every single IP rental customer to make sure they have sufficient amount of time to find a feasible alternative. As you can see to my reply to this particular customer (snipped below)
> 
> we ask that you migrate away from this IP block before 9/16/2015 (your due date). As such that implies that the customer was not on a contract, and we're simply allowing him to utilize the IP block up until his next due date - that is assuming he does not wish to get a server on our network.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop. It has become quite obvious to me that Quadranet does not give a single shit about its customers, both current and acquired through this sort of acquisition. The things you have done during this entire process are simply disgusting. "Welcome to the Quadranet family, but we're going to stop selling everything and reclaim as many IPs as possible in as short a time as possible" - tell me, and be honest, does that make sense to you? Anyone with a brain can see you're encouraging Crissic's customers to cancel their services. All in the name of IPs, IPs, IPs.
> 
> For a company that claims to excel at providing personal and business solutions, telling your personal and business customers that they lose their IPs unless they colocate or rent directly with you seems fairly scummy and sudden.
> 
> The bottom line? People notice when you don't care about them, and here it is terribly obvious that the people aren't anywhere near as important as the IPs you're getting through this sale. I haven't seen a recent acquisition that has been wholly beneficial for people, but it's not an impossibility. Can't some company with the resources at least try?
Click to expand...

If this helps clear it up.

I can confirm that we've stopped honoring new orders. Simply put, we're not investing into additional hardware for the Crissic brand. All the gear is at max capacity, and we knew this prior to acquiring the company. At the end of the day, business is business, and not everyone is going to be satisfied with the acquisition. We're trying our best, but there will be sour attitudes over it.

We're servicing existing customers on the same IPv4 space, same hardware and providing an excellent level of service, granted a few issues before and after the migration that now should be resolved. We're trying our best, I promise you.

Lastly, yes we've made a business decision to stop serving a *very short list* and I really mean it, a *very short list*, IIRC two or three customers, who obtained *just* IPv4 through Crissic on month-to-month terms.  In fact we're working with these customers to ensure they have plenty of time. Just because we sent a notice, doesn't mean we're unwilling to work with these customers to ensure the transition off these IPv4 addresses are seamless as possible. In fact, the one customer that made a comment or expressed frustration on LET has decided to speak with us calmly and has chosen to work personally and professionally with me regarding some options presented to him, so that he could keep the IPv4 addresses.

I'm very sorry; I know everyone isn't going to be happy and everyone will have different expectations for us. Should any current Crissic customers wish to discuss any outstanding issues, I'm available via phone or e-mail or through Crissic ticketing system. Just send me a PM, I'm here.


----------



## willie

> I can confirm that we've stopped honoring new orders. Simply put, we're not investing into additional hardware for the Crissic brand. All the gear is at max capacity, and we knew this prior to acquiring the company.



I used to buy SSL certs through Crissic (https://my.crissic.net/cart.php?gid=12) and those aren't available any more either...


----------



## Geek

drmike said:


> willie said:
> 
> 
> 
> My JAX vps is working and reporting 27 days uptime.  Don't know if that means it hasn't been moved yet, or if it means some openvz container snapshot thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's bogus.  It was down at least 12 hours during the move.  All gear was moved from Jacksonville to Miami on Saturday night into Sunday morning and brought back up in Quadranet's cage in Miami.
> 
> They didn't shutdown the nodes, they suspended the containers.   Unsure why in this sort of event they did that.  Ideally someone who is learned about such can say why this was done.
Click to expand...

Si.  He's right. Some providers _do_ use this little nugget of deception to their advantage.

To some, however, uptime just comes naturally  *winkwinknudgecoughahem*  



Yep.  Sorry folks. Your 600 day uptime is predicated on one command.  

Edit:: I started working and forgot to post this for 6 hours, so if this has already been covered....my bad.  Good luck you guys.


----------



## mitgib

willie said:


> I can confirm that we've stopped honoring new orders. Simply put, we're not investing into additional hardware for the Crissic brand. All the gear is at max capacity, and we knew this prior to acquiring the company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to buy SSL certs through Crissic (https://my.crissic.net/cart.php?gid=12) and those aren't available any more either...
Click to expand...

I loved those $5 certs as well, if they were at a loss, I can understand why they are no longer offered.


----------



## willie

I think the $5 certificates were slightly profitable since other sellers are charging that for them, or even a tiny bit less.  But I was more comfortable buying them from Crissic--the other places that I know of always seemed a bit sketchy.

Meanwhile I got a renewal invoice for my Crissic vps, paid it, and it renewed smoothly, so points to Quadranet for handling that without fuss.  The invoice came from the Crissic WHMCS rather than QN if that matters.  Amusingly, I note that while it's not possible to order new Crissic products, the pulldowns in the client area still seem to allow upgrading my vps from 512mb to 1GB or 2GB (cost was higher by enough that I wasn't tempted to try it).


----------



## DomainBop

> willie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to buy SSL certs through Crissic (https://my.crissic.net/cart.php?gid=12) and those aren't available any more either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved those $5 certs as well, if they were at a loss, I can understand why they are no longer offered.
Click to expand...

Join GoGetSSL's reseller program and you can get them for less than $4 (Comodo Positive SSL: 1 yr $3.95 , 2 yr cert $3.4/yr 3 yr. cert $3.22/yr).


----------



## willie

Yeah, GoGetSSL was the other place I was thinking of with cheap certs, but I felt put off by their site gimmicks, so I preferred buying from Crissic.  I also liked that SklyarM is a regular here.

I don't want to be a reseller, which will probably get me on spam lists.  Just want to buy a few certificates now and then.


----------



## sv01

> Yeah, GoGetSSL was the other place I was thinking of with cheap certs, but I felt put off by their site gimmicks, so I preferred buying from Crissic.  I also liked that SklyarM is a regular here.
> 
> I don't want to be a reseller, which will probably get me on spam lists.  Just want to buy a few certificates now and then.



I never get spam email from gogetssl.


----------



## willie

> I never get spam email from gogetssl.



Are you (or DomainBop) resellers?  Do you have a way I can buy some certs?  Thanks.


----------



## telephone

willie said:


> I never get spam email from gogetssl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you (or DomainBop) resellers?  Do you have a way I can buy some certs?  Thanks.
Click to expand...

Anyone can become a reseller. I was approved within 24 hours, and currently have under 10 certs with them (there's no minimum).


----------



## QuadraNet.Dustin

willie said:


> I think the $5 certificates were slightly profitable since other sellers are charging that for them, or even a tiny bit less.  But I was more comfortable buying them from Crissic--the other places that I know of always seemed a bit sketchy.
> 
> Meanwhile I got a renewal invoice for my Crissic vps, paid it, and it renewed smoothly, so points to Quadranet for handling that without fuss.  The invoice came from the Crissic WHMCS rather than QN if that matters.  Amusingly, I note that while it's not possible to order new Crissic products, the pulldowns in the client area still seem to allow upgrading my vps from 512mb to 1GB or 2GB (cost was higher by enough that I wasn't tempted to try it).



Hello, glad to hear the renewal of your VPS was seamless!

To note: We're allowing upgrades, that isn't an issue. Crissic isn't bringing on additional customers which would mean additional nodes being required, in return this leaves cushion on nodes to allow customers to upgrade should they need to.


----------

